

The Dirty Little Secret Of Inkjet Printers [video] - mnazim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycD4XkUtbIw

======
nodata
It's not a secret that ink jets use ink to clean their print heads.

Laser prints are way cheaper to run long term, but color lasers are expensive
and poor quality compared to ink jets. So take your pick.

------
gabrielblack
This video is missing the most important information: you can empty the tank
of ink ejected and then reset the internal register which raises the alarm
with a special software. In this way, you can avoid the need for servicing.

Using this technique I use an Epson printer continuously since 2006.

I have downloaded the software to reset the internal register of the printer
from the Epson website itself.

I emptied the tank without dismantling the entire printer. I used a large
syringe to extract the ink, with a little alcohol as a solvent if necessary.

Let me be clear that this operation will void the warranty if it is performed
during the coverage period.

At this point I would like to do some personal consideration:

\- I find it unacceptable to throw a fully functional device in the trash. Do
this would help to further transform our planet into a big dump! I print about
a hundred sheets in a year and my printer is almost new but the rules of
planned obsolescence try to force me to change it continuously
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planned_obsolescence](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planned_obsolescence))

\- Why is it so difficult to build printers with a removable exhaust ink tank?
Buyers should demand it to manufacturers of printers.

